
Ask HN: What tech solution cost more than the problem it initially solved? - Dowwie
Technology involves trade-offs, but unfortunately costs aren&#x27;t clear until long after adoption.  What tech have you adopted in your current work, or prior, that probably wasn&#x27;t necessary and cost more than anticipated?  What would you do differently going forward?
======
uberman
Some people think _null_ might be a candidate:

[https://medium.com/@hinchman_amanda/null-pointer-
references-...](https://medium.com/@hinchman_amanda/null-pointer-references-
the-billion-dollar-mistake-1e616534d485)

[https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2015/08/31/the-worst-
mis...](https://www.lucidchart.com/techblog/2015/08/31/the-worst-mistake-of-
computer-science/)

